# Your Favorite Composer for Each Decade



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's the game:

You can only choose one composer for each decade. Even should you love more than one composer's music for the decade, you have to eliminate. 

The template is:

1700s:
1710s: 
1720s:
1730s:
1740s:
1750s:
1760s:
1770s:
1780s:
1790s:
1800s:
1810s:
1820s:
1830s:
1840s:
1850s:
1860s:
1870s:
1880s:
1890s:
1900s:
1910s:
1920s:
1930s:
1940s:
1950s:
1960s:
1970s:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

1700s: JS Bach
1710s: JS Bach
1720s: JS Bach
1730s: JS Bach
1740s: JS Bach
1750s: Haydn
1760s: Haydn
1770s: Haydn
1780s: Mozart
1790s: Beethoven
1800s: Beethoven
1810s: Beethoven
1820s: Beethoven
1830s: R. Schumann
1840s: R. Schumann
1850s: R. Schumann

The rest is coming.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't get it...so do you decide which composer for which decade based on the pieces they composed in that decade?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Why did you stop so soon?


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

1700s: Vivaldi (I really don't know on this one)
1710s: Vivaldi ("La Stravaganza" 
1720s: J.S. Bach (Cello Suites, Partitas, Brandenburg) 
1730s: J.S. Bach (Cantatas, Passions)
1740s: J.S. Bach (Violin Concertos, Art of Fugue)
1750s: C.P.E. Bach (Flute Concertos, Piano Sonatas)
1760s: Gluck (Orfeo et Euridice)
1770s: Joseph Haydn (Op. 20 SQs)
1780s: Mozart (Last 5 Symphonies, SQs, Operas, PCs)
1790s: Joseph Haydn (London Symphonies, La Creation, Op. 77 SQs)
1800s: Beethoven (Symphonies 1-6, SQ 7, Piano Sonatas 14, 21, 23)
1810s: Beethoven (Symphonies 7,8, Archduke, Piano Sonata 29)
1820s: Beethoven (Symphony 9, Late SQs, Late Piano Sonatas, Missa Solemnis, Diabelli Variations)
1830s: Chopin (PCs, Etudes, Preludes)
1840s: Schumann (Dichterliebe, Piano Quintet, Piano Concerto)
1850s: Liszt (Piano Sonata, PC 2, Les Preludes)
1860s: Brahms (Sextets, Cello Sonata 1, Horn Trio, Requiem)
1870s: Brahms (Symphonies 1,2, Violin Concerto, Violin Sonata 1)
1880s: Brahms (PC 2, Piano Trio 2, Symphonies 3,4, Double Concerto)
1890s: Dvorak (Symphonies 8,9, Cello Concerto, SQ 12)
1900s: Mahler (Symphonies 4-7)
1910s: Stravinsky (Firebird, Petrushka, Rite of Spring)
1920s: Janacek (SQs, Mass, Sinfonietta) 
1930s: Bartok (SQ 5, Music for Strings, Perc, Celesta, Sonata for 2 Pianos & 2 Percussion, VC 2)
1940s: Britten (Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, Peter Grimes)
1950s: Shostakovich (Symphony #10, VC, Cello Concerto)
1960s: Britten (War Requiem, Cello Symphony)
1970s: Dutilleux (Cello Concerto)
1980s: Adams (Grand Pianola Music, Nixon in China)
1990s: Adams (Chamber Symphony, VC, Naive and Sentimental Music)
2000s: Ades (Piano Quintet, The Tempest)

I can't believe I took the time to do that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

1700s: Corelli
1710s: Vivaldi
1720s: JS Bach
1730s: Handel
1740s: JS Bach
1750s: Haydn
1760s: Mozart
1770s: CPE Bach
1780s: Mozart
1790s: Haydn
1800s: Beethoven
1810s: Giuliani
1820s: Schubert, Fanny Mendelssohn
1830s: Fanny Mendelssohn, Clara Schumann
1840s: Clara Schumann, Fanny Mendelssohn
1850s: Clara Schumann
1860s: Verdi
1870s: Wagner
1880s: Tchaikovsky
1890s: Tarrega
1900s: Ives
1910s: Schoenberg, Stravinsky, Webern, Ives
1920s: Crawford-Seeger, Antheil, Berg, Webern
1930s: Shostakovich
1940s: Cage
1950s: Stockhausen
1960s: Ligeti, Crumb, Penderecki :devil:
1970s: Ligeti, Glass
1980s: Ligeti, Carter, Zwilich, Adams, Glass, Reich
1990s: Ligeti, Carter, Glass, Adès
2000s: Adams, Carter, Brett Dean, Adès, ComposerOfAvantGarde 
2010s: Brett Dean, ComposerOfAvantGarde


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1700s: Handel
1710s: Handel
1720s: Bach
1730s: Bach
1740s: Bach
1750s: CPE Bach
1760s: Haydn
1770s: Mozart
1780s: Mozart
1790s: Haydn
1800s: Beethoven
1810s: Beethoven
1820s: Schubert
1830s: Berlioz
1840s: Schumann
1850s: Verdi
1860s: Brahms
1870s: Tchaikovsky
1880s: Brahms
1890s: Dvorak
1900s: Mahler
1910s: Stravinsky
1920s: Varese
1930s: Bartok
1940s: Messiaen
1950s: Shostakovich
1960s: Ligeti
1970s: Schnittke


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1700s: Bach
1710s: Bach
1720s: Bach
1730s: Bach
1740s: Bach
1750s: Mozart
1760s: Mozart
1770s: Mozart
1780s: Beethoven
1790s: Beethoven
1800s: Beethoven
1810s: Beethoven
1820s: Beethoven
1830s: Wagner
1840s: Wagner
1850s: Wagner
1860s: Wagner
1870s: Wagner
1880s: Wagner

END OF MUSIC


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Trout said:


> 1700s: Handel
> 1710s: Handel
> 1720s: Bach
> 1730s: Bach
> ...


No Schubert, Trout.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> No Schubert, Trout.


I know, that hurt me on the inside.

1820s was incredibly difficult- both Beethoven and Schubert composed many of their greatest works, during this time. However, rethinking it, I switched it to Schubert, considering I already have two prior decades of Beethoven. Thanks for that.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 1700s: Corelli


Weren't the only pieces by Corelli, published in the 1700s, his opus 5?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Trout said:


> Weren't the only pieces by Corelli, published in the 1700s, his opus 5?


Yes, and they're worth making Corelli my favourite for 1700s


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I will do it the lazy (or edited ) way.

1700s - 1750s: Handel, Vivaldi, J.S. Bach.

1760s - 1790s: Haydn, Mozart, Boccherini.

1800s - 1820s: Beethoven, Schubert, Hummel, Weber, Cherubini, Rossini.

1840s - 1890s: Berlioz, Liszt, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Brahms, Bruckner, Widor, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, J. Strauss Jnr., Stanford, Saint-Saens, etc.

1900s - present: Any major composer in their fields, except ones that are pure rehash, which I tend to dislike a lot...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Couchie said:


> 1880s: Wagner
> 
> END OF MUSIC


Yeah. The plants do look funny when the flowers burst into bloom, don't they? Where the hell did those things come from? Eugh, they're all like colorful and stuff. Where's my nice green plants without any of those yucky flowers? (They're all smelly, too.)

And don't even get me started with the apples and pears and such.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

I really like this idea so I tried doing this.

I started off forcing myself to name just one per decade, then slowly I accepted that perhaps two would be alright. Alright, perhaps three for the odd one. Then, before I knew where I was, I had pretty much just made a timeline list of composers by decade. Oh well.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know specific dates well enough to do stuff like this.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah dates are tough. I'll go through a timeline I guess. 
1700's-1750's
Corelli, Vivaldi, Bach, Albinoni, Handel, Telemann
1750's-1800's
Haydn, Mozart, Boccherini, Beethoven
1800's-1850's
Mendelssohn, Schubert, Schumann
1850's-1900's
Dvorak, Tchaikovsky
1900's-1950's (Though some came before 1900's but decided to not combine impressionism with romanticism)
Debussy, Satie, Rachmaninov, Stravinsky
Nothing Modern yet.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Starting from 1780s as probably 90% of my collection between 1700 to 1760 is restricted to Bach, Handel and Vivaldi and the 1770s are under-represented apart from Mozart's early works.

1780s - Mozart
1790s - Haydn
1800s - Beethoven
1810s - Beethoven
1820s - Schubert
1830s - Berlioz
1840s - Schumann
1850s - Wagner
1860s - Brahms
1870s - Brahms
1880s - Bruckner (so screw you, Hanslick...)
1890s - Brahms
1900s - Mahler
1910s - Ives
1920s - Janacek
1930s - Hindemith
1940s - Prokofiev
1950s - Shostakovich
1960s - Britten
1970s - Shostakovich
1980s - Schnittke
1990s - Ades
2000s - can't say as I haven't got much music from the last decade.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

1700s: Brahms
1710s: Ernst Toch
1720s: Beethoven
1730s: Michael Jackson
1740s: Palestrina
1750s: Mahler
1760s: Vivaldi
1770s: Elgar
1780s: Andre Rieu
1790s: Sofia Gubaidulina 
1800s: Rudolph Simonsen 
1810s: Corelli
1820s: Stockhausen
1830s: Susuan Boyle
1840s: Henry Purcell
1850s: Aulis Sallinen
1860s: Monteverdi
1870s: John Cage
1880s: (Gustav) Allan Pettersson 
1890s: Rameau
1900s: Carlo Gesualdo 
1910s: Fanny Caecilie Mendelssohn 
1920s: Mozart
1930s: Anton Rubinstein
1940s: CPE Bach
1950s: Louis Spohr
1960s: Telemann
1970s: Byrd


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 1700s: Brahms
> 1710s: Ernst Toch
> 1720s: Beethoven
> 1730s: Michael Jackson
> ...


What on earth ...

Oh. Haha! :lol:


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Couchie said:


> 1700s: Bach
> 1710s: Bach
> 1720s: Bach
> 1730s: Bach
> ...


I don't understand how you can like Wagner so much but dislike late Romantic composers. Please explain.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> 1700s: Brahms
> 1710s: Ernst Toch
> 1720s: Beethoven
> 1730s: Michael Jackson
> ...


AAAH! It's the devil!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Susan Boyle 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

1700s: Brahms
1710s: Brahms 
1720s: Brahms
1730s: Brahms
1740s: Brahms
1750s: Brahms
1760s: Brahms
1770s: Brahms
1780s: Brahms
1790s: Brahms
1800s: Brahms
1810s: Brahms
1820s: Brahms
1830s: Brahms
1840s: Brahms
1850s: Brahms
1860s: Brahms
1870s: Brahms
1880s: Brahms
1890s: Brahms
1900s: Brahms
1910s: Brahms
1920s: Brahms
1930s: Brahms
1940s: Brahms
1950s: Brahms
1960s: Brahms
1970s: Brahms
1980s: Brahms
1990s: Brahms
2000s: Brahms
2010s: Brahms


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^You sick little sabre toothed vampire pig. Brahms isn't _that_ great.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Webernite said:


> I don't understand how you can like Wagner so much but dislike late Romantic composers. Please explain.


Do you mean the _too little too late_ Romantic composers like Grieg & Dvorak? 
Or late Romantic com_posers_ like Mahler, Bruckner?


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

1700s: F Couperin
1710s:Telemann
1720s: Rameau
1730s: JS Bach
1740s: JS Bach
1750s: CPE Bach
1760s: Haydn
1770s: Haydn
1780s: Mozart
1790s: Haydn
1800s: Beethoven
1810s: Beethoven
1820s: Schubert
1830s: Schumann
1840s: Schumann
1850s: Brahms
1860s: Brahms
1870s: Brahms
1880s: Brahms
1890s: Mahler
1900s: Mahler
1910s: Ravel
1920s: Sibelius
1930s: Bartok
1940s: Prokofiev
1950s: Shostakovich
1960s: Shostakovich
1970s: Reich


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1690s: Purcell

1710s: Vivaldi
1720s: Bach
1730s: Rameau
1740s: Bach
1750s: Scarlatti
1760s: Gluck
1770s: Mozart
1780s: Mozart
1790s: Haydn
1800s: Beethoven
1810s: Rossini
1820s: Schubert
1830s: Chopin
1840s: Schumann
1850s: Verdi
1860s: Brahms
1870s: Tchaikovsky
1880s: Brahms
1890s: Dvorak / Debussy / Brahms
1900s: Rachmaninov 
1910s: Stravinsky 
1920s: Varese / Janacek / Szymanowski 
1930s: Bartok 
1940s: Barber
1950s: Shostakovich / Bernstein
1960s: Shostakovich
1970s: Reich
1980s: Glass
1990s: Golijov
2000s: IDK yet, maybe Ades or Nyman


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Do you mean the _too little too late_ Romantic composers like Grieg & Dvorak?
> Or late Romantic com_posers_ like Mahler, Bruckner?


The second type...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> 1690s: Purcell
> 
> 1710s: Vivaldi
> 1720s: Bach
> ...


It's Nyman.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Trout said:


> 1750s: CPE Bach
> 1760s: Haydn
> 1770s: Mozart
> 1780s: Mozart
> ...


I'd pretty much only make 2 alterations to the above. The rest is great. :tiphat:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Couchie said:


> ...1880s: Wagner
> 
> END OF MUSIC


I'd say Wagner was "end of (late) Romanticism." Or the high point of it, or one of the high points. After that, other guys moved music towards Modernism, the 20th century.

So it wasn't an "end" it was a new beginning!...


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Webernite said:


> The second type...


It could be that Wagner has set the bar too high and the latter two sound like derivatives. There are many Bach fans who listen to little Baroque or medieval contrapuntal music. Barenboim, a lifelong Wagnerite, hated Mahler for quite some time and Boulez, who has spoken fondly of Wagner on many different occasions, couldn't be bothered to conduct Bruckner until late into old age. Wagner is just generally more succinct. He wouldn't make you wait 18 minutes for the crisis chord like Mahler does. There's just less meandering in Wagner if you ignore the meandering monologues, which are more partitioned off than the meandering bits in Mahler. You can skip the boring parts of Wotan's monologue in Act II of Die Walkure.

*Barenboim: *I remember Boulez coming to a concert of Bruckner's Eighth which I conducted in Paris, and he said oh, this music is so simplistic. And I said, but the slow movement should provide interest for you with rhythms which go two against three. Oh, he said, that was done much earlier and much better by Wagner in the second act of Tristan. And with that sentence, he finished off Bruckner.

Can you think of a particular concert that opened your eyes to Mahler's music?

*Barenboim:* No, rather the opposite. I remember many concerts that made me dislike it even more, because I found, in the Mahler concerts I had heard, two extremes. One was sort of exaggeratedly emotional, in the sense that the text was used as an excuse for self-expression on the part of the conductor, sometimes at a very high level. Others withdrew from any kind of emotional content, making it rather dry.

I discovered Mahler and Bruckner first but my Wagner listening takes precedence nowadays. It's how I have time to listen to Parsifal.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lists of best composers and works (mostly) by decade here:

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/ama/best-works-by-decade


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

brianwalker said:


> It could be that Wagner has set the bar too high and the latter two sound like derivatives. There are many Bach fans who listen to little Baroque or medieval contrapuntal music. Barenboim, a lifelong Wagnerite, hated Mahler for quite some time and Boulez, who has spoken fondly of Wagner on many different occasions, couldn't be bothered to conduct Bruckner until late into old age.


Poor examples, given that they both conduct both composers now (Boulez with Bruckner far more rarely). Also, Barenboim's comments are primarily about interpretation, rather than the music itself. And what about Wagnerian Levine, who conducted Mahler constantly during his BSO tenure (although he never touches Bruckner)? Or Wagnerian Haitink, who regularly conducts Mahler and Bruckner, and has consistently throughout his career?



> Wagner is just generally more succinct. He wouldn't make you wait 18 minutes for the crisis chord like Mahler does.


Not something he's known for, is it? No, Wagner will take 45. (And I love Wagner's music and have defended it here in the past.)


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

1700s: Johann Sebastian Bach
1710s: Johann Sebastian Bach
1720s: Antonio Vivaldi
1730s: ?
1740s: Georg Friedrich Händel
1750s: Joseph Haydn
1760s: Joseph Haydn
1770s: Joseph Haydn
1780s: Joseph Haydn
1790s: Joseph Haydn
1800s: Ludwig van Beethoven
1810s: Ludwig van Beethoven
1820s: Franz Schubert
1830s: Richard Wagner
1840s: Richard Wagner
1850s: Richard Wagner
1860s: Richard Wagner
1870s: Anton Bruckner
1880s: Anton Bruckner
1890s: Anton Bruckner
1900s: Gustav Mahler
1910s: Gustav Holst
1920s: Dimitri Shostakovich
1930s: Wilhelm Furtwängler
1940s: Dimitri Shostakovich
1950s: Martin Scherber
1960s: Dimitri Shostakovich
1970s: John Williams


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Or late Romantic com_posers_ like Mahler, Bruckner?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Composeurs, I think.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1700s: JS Bach
1710s: JS Bach
1720s: JS Bach
1730s: JS Bach
1740s: JS Bach
1750s: Haydn
1760s: Haydn
1770s: Haydn
1780s: Mozart
1790s: Haydn
1800s: Beethoven
1810s: Beethoven
1820s: Beethoven
1830s: Felix Mendelssohn
1840s: Felix Mendelssohn
1850s: Brahms
1860s: Brahms
1870s: Brahms 
1880s: Brahms
1890s: Brahms
1900s: Mahler
1910s: Stravinsky
1920s: Bartok
1930s: Bartok
1940s: Bartok
1950s: Shostakovich
1960s: Shostakovich
1970s: Schnittke


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Very intriguing and challenging task. A lot of ties. But as only one composer is allowed, I vote for the first composer today when it is a tie (more names indicated).
So based on my favorite pieces of the particular decades, my list would look like roughly this way:
1600s	Monteverdi	
1610s	Monteverdi	
1620s	Monteverdi	
1630s	Monteverdi	
1640s	Monteverdi	
1650s	Cavalli	
1660s	Cavalli	
1670s	Buxtehude	Biber
1680s	Buxtehude	Purcell
1690s	Buxtehude	Caldara
1700s	JS Bach	Telemann
1710s	JS Bach	
1720s	JS Bach	Vivaldi
1730s	JS Bach	Telemann
1740s	JS Bach	Handel
1750s	CPE Bach	Haydn
1760s	Haydn	
1770s	Haydn	
1780s	Mozart	
1790s	Haydn	
1800s	Beethoven	
1810s	Beethoven	
1820s	Schubert	Beethoven
1830s	Chopin	Berlioz
1840s	Wagner	Chopin Schumann
1850s	Wagner	Brahms
1860s	Brahms	Wagner
1870s	Verdi Brahms
1880s	Brahms	Rimsky-Korsakov
1890s	Mahler	Dvorak
1900s	Mahler	Puccini
1910s	Prokofiev	Stravinsky
1920s	Janacek	Bartok
1930s	Shostakovich	Ravel Bartok
1940s	Bartok	Shostakovich
1950s	Stockhausen
1960s	Ligeti	
1970s	Ligeti	Schnittke
1980s	Gubaidulina Radulescu
1990s	Boulez	Radulescu Lachenmann
2000s	Radulescu	Rihm
2010s Not crystal clear. Maybe Manoury, Fujikura, Rihm or somebody else.


----------

